# Medical News Today- Takeda Initiates Two Phase III Studies With Vedolizumab (MLN0002) In Patients With Inflammatory Bowel Disease



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Takeda Pharmaceutical Company Limited ("Takeda") announced that its wholly-owned subsidiary, Millennium Pharmaceuticals, Inc., has initiated two Phase III clinical trials for vedolizumab (MLN0002), an investigational compound for inflammatory bowel disease (IBD). The trials, known as the GEMINI(TM) program, will study vedolizumab for the treatment of ulcerative colitis and Crohn's disease, the two main types of IBD.View the full article


----------

